# coffee cups- ceramic vs styrofoam cup and other green issues



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2011)

I found this interesting. 

I hope we can discus the issue without breaking out boxing gloves.

The article is called : Recycling May Be Worst Choice



> Most of us believe that it is more "virtuous" to drink from a ceramic mug than a styrofoam cup. But according to the "Times" article, it takes much more energy to manufacture the mug, and each washing consumes significant quantities of both water and energy. One scientist has calculated that a person would have to use a mug 1,000 times before its energy-consumption-per-use is equal to the cup's. In other words, says the "Times" story, "If the mug breaks after your 900th cofhttp://webcache.googleusercontent.co ... k&gl=usfee, you would have been better off using 900 polystyrene cups."


----------



## Deda (Jan 26, 2011)

::BOP::  

You know how much I love those ceramic to-go cups with the silicone lids and sleeves.  
I bought 8 of them, plus 2 for DD.


----------



## Deda (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.americanexperiment.org/publi ... ersten.php

I fixed the linky loo.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2011)

I do know how you love your ceramic cups. I have one too but it doesn't hold enough coffee to make it worth my while.

This is the same debate though as the fresh vs artificial tree.  The common belief is that artificial trees are better for the enviornment because you are saving a live tree.



> ...But many experts believe artificial trees actually have a greater negative environmental impact when all aspects of an their life cycle are considered.
> 
> Today’s artificial trees are typically manufactured with metal and polyvinyl chloride (PVC), a non-biodegradable, petroleum-derived plastic. In addition, many older varieties may contain lead, used as a stabilizer in the manufacturing process.
> 
> ...


http://earth911.com/news/2010/11/29/rea ... mas-trees/


----------



## Deda (Jan 26, 2011)

No artificial trees in this house.  We cut one down.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2011)

You can't win no matter what you do!  :shock: 

So live and let live!


----------



## mariflo (Jan 31, 2011)

> You can't win no matter what you do!


You can !!!! ... use a potted Christmas tree. There are many small variaties that would fit the purpose perfectly. I have a lovely xmas tree that lives in a pot on my balcony and it's been my wonderful xmas tree for 3 years now.


----------



## Relle (Jan 31, 2011)

I won't go to a coffee shop when we are out that have styrofoam cups to drink out of - if I'm paying top dollar for coffee I want china, plus I don't like the taste of styrofoam. YUK.

Relle.


----------



## Deda (Jan 31, 2011)

Cutting down a Christmas tree is eco friendly, and eco_nomically_ friendly.  It's money in our local economy, not a plastic tree made in China that offgasses poison while we sing Jingle Bells.

As for the (most beautiful in the world) ceramic cups with silicone sleeves and tops, sometimes it is all about the money.  Yes, it cost me a few bucks, but first it lets make and bring my coffee with me.  Also, when I don't bring a thermos with me (love my thermos, too) and I need a Starbucks/Dunkin Donuts/Java-roo refill they give me back anywhere from .25 cents to a dollar.  Pays for my $8 cup real fast.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 31, 2011)

We have saved a ton of money and waste in the past few years when I convinced my husband to stop going to DD 4 times a day.  A big problem was keeping coffee warm and finding a nice travel mug.  We tried everything.  Finally found these;

http://www.kleankanteen.com/products/in ... ulated.php

Best travel mug EVER.  DH snow plows and will take four of these with him and the last one is still warm 8 hours later.

The water bottles are nice too.  Pricey but well worth it especially when you consider the savings over going to the coffee shop.

(wish I could have counted the times we have used these things hundreds for sure and they are extremely durable and pretty indestructible, no doubt they will go 1000 uses)


----------



## Deda (Jan 31, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> We have saved a ton of money and waste in the past few years when I convinced my husband to stop going to DD 4 times a day.  A big problem was keeping coffee warm and finding a nice travel mug.  We tried everything.  Finally found these;
> 
> http://www.kleankanteen.com/products/in ... ulated.php
> 
> ...



Very cool, I think DH would love that.

I'm having heart palpitations over these -Fabulous Mugs


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 1, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Very cool, I think DH would love that.
> 
> I'm having heart palpitations over these -Fabulous Mugs



Nice, very similar to your custom paper.  My DH has a thing for paisley btw.  I asked him a while back what kind of cool paper I should wrap my soaps in and he said paisley.  I told him that idea was taken and showed him your stuff.  He said "now that is nice, classic".  

I loved using a similar type of cup to the one in your link back when I still worked at a wellness center.  It was made to look like a disposable mug.  This nutty! lady in the office kept throwing them away every time I would leave it unattended.  Thank goodness for self employment!


----------

